# Automatic (granule) feeder for Celestial Pearl Danio tank



## fitifiti (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello everyone,

My question is about feeding my *8 Celestial Pearl Danio* (Galaxy Rasbora) fish while I'm away for 5 days (for that matter, I also like to learn for future but longer away time). 

Two of my fish are juvenile and I have been feeding them all once a day so far. They take very small granule food from either the surface or more readily in the water column. The tank is a 54 liter (~15 gallons) has live plants. The exact water volume, after the sand, rocks, filter, heater and the plants deducted, must be around 45 liters. 

The automatic feeders that I have been looking at gave me the impression that they are more likely to deliver too much more food than my small nano fish gang need. Do you know of a good automatic feeder suitable for small granule food in small quantities or maybe have experience with vacation foods for small fish/aquariums.

I've seen this 'Betta matic' https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-BettaMatic-Automatic-Feeder/dp/B0049U45K8, but not sure if that would be of use since my granule food is finer more like dust rather than betta granules.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Your fish will be absolutely fine without any feedings for any normal length vacation you might take. Too, the tank is far from devoid of things for them to forage for while you're gone. The risk of something going wrong with a feeder in your situation is exponentially greater than the risk of doing nothing at all. Same is true for having someone come and feed them for you. If you do nothing at all and go enjoy your vacation, I'm sure you'll come home to find everything exactly the way you left it. Just don't go feeding heavy right before you leave, or right when you get home. Resist that temptation and just feed normally before and after 

That all being said, I have automatic feeders on my tanks that I use 24/7. Eheims are the ones I have, and I like them very much. But those are on large tanks with large fish so if it feeds a little more than it should it's not a big deal.


----------

